# Ruby at 4 Months old



## garethk (Aug 25, 2011)

Have taken some photos of Ruby at 4 months old. Here are a few of them.

I have also got loads more on a Flickr account, click here to see them. I would love for people to leave some nice comments.

Also i am doing a blog on Ruby, and hopefully it will be a great help to Springer owners or people who are looking to own a springer. Would be greatful if i could have some feed back. click here for the blog


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bless her, what a sweetie, love the name! lol


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

What a lovely girl ruby is...


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, she's a lovely girl. Ive had Molly for 2 weeks now, she's 6 months old-spent the start of her life tied up and kenneled and is coming on really well. We seriously doubted our decision to get her at first but she's turning out to be lovely. Can sit, stay, wait, retrieve and is nearly walking well to heel. So it just shows how trainable Springers are! The nipping, biting stage is nearly over too-do you get that with Ruby. I must say this forum has helped me a great deal!Reading that everyone else has the same 'problems'.


----------

